# Where to buy plantain chips?



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

We were VERY disappointed yesterday to find out that Trader Joe's discontinued their plantain chips. I swear, we were there the week before & bought a bag. Had I known, I would have bought what they had left.

We're gf & these work really well for hummus....or just gobs of butter.

I'm having trouble finding any online.


----------



## sharr610 (May 14, 2008)

no way! that was my main source as well!!! that s$#Ks!

So when I have bought them other times, I have found them at latin markets as well as in the ethnic food aisle of some super markets. Also found them in the bulk section of a HFS.


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

Oh please say it isn't so! Ds#3 is munching TJ's "monkey chips" right now next to me. We all love them (especially ds#3).


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

NOOOOOOOO! We get them there all the time. We all love them and I've never found them anywhere else.


----------



## Mama2Rio (Oct 25, 2008)

nooo way! we would buy these all the time!

dh and i will just make them. althoght i don't think they come out as good, or crispy. we just slice up plantains and bake them....they're great warm! plus, not as salty... which is always healthier.


----------



## mum5 (Apr 10, 2004)

we find them at latin markets, and all our local super markets too


----------



## ghostlykisses (Sep 27, 2007)

Hmmmm sounds like I could have a nice little business selling plantain chips to sad Trader Joe customers







Here in Florida plantain chips are in every store on every corner. In some areas it is easier to find varities of plantain chips that it is potato chips! I had never heard of them until we moved here.


----------

